# Will Do 5 Picture Edits! :)



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Could you grab a pic of Love Story out of my barn? Thanks


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

will do!


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

hope you like it!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I love it! Thanks so much!!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

that looks so awesome  can you do this one for me?  can say anything


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

i'll do it right now, can i ask what their name is?


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

His name is Beau


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

whoever said you can't buy happiness obviously forgot about horses. 
hope you like it! 
btw, VERY cute horse!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

aww thank you  i love it


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Me, me ,me please lol. If you need all their names - (from front to back) Pepper, Sammy, Apache.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are great! you're talented!


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

thanks! 
i enjoy doing them. 
hope you like it!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha thats cool thanks!


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW! 
Your edits are amazing hope im not late? 


I would like this; 










Or this:










Or this;











His name is Society Joe, or just Joe, and you can choose


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm doing the last one, i love the colours. 
i have a few phrases i have in mind, i would love your input...
1. horses lend us the wings that we lack.
2. free (i can do it to look really cool)
3. horses leave hoof prints in our hearts.
which one!


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

Free. 

I trust you can make it look cool. [:


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

hope you like this! 
honest opinion please.. :?


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

I like it, although the heart down the bottom doesn't really need to be there.   hahah


and Joe looks amazingly shiny!


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

Great job editing these! Too bad I don't have a horse to submit for a photoedit hah


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this one!
His name is Sparta, edit however, you do good = )


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

If you still can...
Tanoka
I see a dream in a horse, A companion in you
Sorry for my boring face


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

hope you guys like them!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Will you PLEASE do one for me DD

His name is William 

horse only


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

ohya! i've done an edit of william before in your other posts!
but what do you mean by horse only? do you want me to crop out out the girl or something?


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

dreamalittledream said:


> ohya! i've done an edit of william before in your other posts!
> but what do you mean by horse only? do you want me to crop out out the girl or something?


 Yes please.. I loved your last edit of him: 

You can choose any pic, all only horse please XD


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm doing the first one again, only because it'll be the best if you want me to crop the girl out of it.
are those ribbons around his neck?
if so, would you like it if i wrote, 'winners are made, champions are born,' on it?


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

dreamalittledream said:


> i'm doing the first one again, only because it'll be the best if you want me to crop the girl out of it.
> are those ribbons around his neck?
> if so, would you like it if i wrote, 'winners are made, champions are born,' on it?


 Yep they are ribbons and i LOVE the quote 

Could you also do one with it saying Rivington Sweet William 
(pic in middle here)
Then:
Rivington Sunmist X Rivington Sweet Pea

 Up to you..


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm confused! xD
i can do two for you?


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

dreamalittledream said:


> i'm confused! xD
> i can do two for you?


 Please XD

What i meant was do one anyway you want it with William as a heading 

and then one with a pic of him and having Rivington Sweet William as the heading and under his pc saying Rivington Sunmist X Rivington Sweet Pea


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

hope you like it!!!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

dreamalittledream said:


> hope you like it!!!


No way i dont like it... I LOVE it lol

THANKS SO MUCH!!

caps caps XD


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

noproblem!


----------

